

How 2 African Tribesmen Make Almost $7000 per Month Online - jkuria
http://afritech.org/2-tribesmen-make-7000-monthly-online.htm

======
mcherm
Summary: a Harvard student working on her master's thesis talked with some
Maasai herders whose livestock was being devastated by Hoof and Mouth Disease.
She did some internet searches and found that Big Pharma had attempted but
failed to isolate the active ingredient in a traditional native treatment.
They tried the traditional native treatment and it worked; now the Maasai
herders have a profitable business selling the traditional treatment. The
Harvard student is very sexy but will soon be too old to attract a man. One of
the Maasai doesn't beat his wives much and she finds him very manly. They are
expecting their first child.

I'm sorry, but while the first part is an interesting if unsurprising
anecdote, I found the later part downright offensive.

~~~
yitchelle
Just went back to re-read the story, and it has been updated. The Mills and
Boon chapter have been edited out! Where is the dramatic ending!!! OK, I can
tone down my sarcasm now..

------
citricsquid
The part at the end of the article about Sheri took a strange turn.

~~~
nicholassmith
That was really, really weird and ruined the entire article for me.

~~~
nodata
The dreadful stock photo at the top ruined it for me.

~~~
nicholassmith
If dreadful stock photos were a game over for every article I'd ignore half
the internet.

~~~
nodata
This stock photo contains two men with white feathers around their arms. It's
not clear why. The whole page looks like spam to me.

------
pavel_lishin
The headline and the contents strongly led me to believe that there would be a
paragraph at the end cheerfully informing me that I, too, could make $7000 a
month online with no work at all, just enter your credit card number here!

------
aortenzi
A quick search for Jasper Kuria (the author and submitter) on LinkedIn
explains the slobbering over Bing -- he was a software engineer at Microsoft.

What a pile of hoof-and-mouth cowpies.

~~~
saurya
The website afritech.org looks like a ripoff of hacker news as well.

~~~
jkuria
I asked Paul Graham if I could use the Hacker News stack and he said it was
okay since it is open source.

~~~
jervisfm
Oh, I did not know that either. Do you know where one may find the source ?

------
slacka
The big take-away here is normal Internet searches yielded nothing, but she
had access to academic journals. In an esoteric journal, she found the cure.
This is exactly why I hate paywalls on publicly funded scientific research.
Information should be free.

------
paulschreiber
Something seems wrong about this. I can't seem to find any other references to
Sheri Goldberg. Plus it's the Harvard Kennedy School of _Government_ , not
"international studies."

------
microcentury
Also calling shenanigans. The sentence 'As a graduate student at Harvard she
had become familiar with the Bing search engine's advanced capabilities' reeks
of marketing.

------
mhuffman
Please tell me this is some trolling by the Onion.

------
pencilcode
this smells a bit fishy, the istock photo and the lame part about liking men
who "don't spare the rod" is suspicious

------
ranman
The article is also very poorly written and rife with spelling and grammar
mistakes.

